# P.S.N.C. Santander and others.



## robin (Jun 23, 2005)

Any Crew Members from last passenger voyage round Africa on Warwick Castle in the 1960s. Also Beechmore, Amazon& Santander.
I was a 'Chippy' on them and would like to hear from anyone who sailed on them around my time.
Regards,
Robin.


----------



## laurie65 (Jun 1, 2008)

Robin. A good mate of mine sailed on the SANTANDER. in the eary 1960s his name was KEN BARTLETT he at the time was on board has S,O,S, he used to tell sum good yarns about that ship. after his time in the M.N. he went back deep sea fishing out of HULL.


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

were can i get photo of PSNC Santander?


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

Were can i get photo of PSNC SANTANDER FOR OLD CREW MEMBER?


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Sailed on the Salaverry 1964, Sarmiento 1966, cant recall the chippies names was to busy trying to keep my stomoch from sticking to my backbone especially during night watches to take note of much else, but the ports were great.


----------



## bob francis (Sep 27, 2007)

sailed on the sarmiento and arlamza 1966 to 1968


----------



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

howard james said:


> Were can i get photo of PSNC SANTANDER FOR OLD CREW MEMBER?





> Hi you can get a photo of mv Santander on Ships Nostalgia's Gallery cargo ships Kenny MacRitchie
> 
> 
> > (==D)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

howard james said:


> Were can i get photo of PSNC SANTANDER FOR OLD CREW MEMBER?


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/175194/title/santander/cat/510


----------



## gunneranne (Dec 30, 2021)

I sailed to Callao from UK Age 3 on PSNC Santander. Am looking for passenger lists for the trip. Any help out there?


----------

